
An Intuitive Explanation of Bayesian Reasoning - jkush
http://www.yudkowsky.net/bayes/bayes.html?repost
======
jkush
I'm very interested in applying theory or formula to "real life". PG used this
to handle spam. What other types of things could Bayesian reasoning be used
for?

~~~
npk
The possibilities are endless. Replace the phrase, "Bayesian reasoning" in
your sentence with a subject that you know well. Say, Calculus for example.

Do you see why your question is hard to answer? Don't feel bad, we all get
excited when we hear about a new cool tool that promises to solve XYZ. Java
(back when it was new), wavelets, Bayesian analysis, RoR, etc.. Consider two
extreme options:

1) Find a problem you want to solve, and then figure out what tools will help
you solve the problem.

2) Learn a tool really well, and then start applying it to problems. (grad
school is really good for this.)

If you really want to do (2) with Bayesian analysis, look at this post:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=14540> . Either path requires lots of
effort, but both can be rewarding.

